# Certina Ds-2



## wotsch (Jan 5, 2011)

I've been looking for a DS-2 for some time and landed one last week. It arrived yesterday, here are a few photos.

It has a sunburst brown dial and a striking orange second hand:



CertinaDS2_01small by wotsch, on Flickr



CertinaDS2_02small by wotsch, on Flickr

It has obviously not been worn very often, with only a couple of small marks. It still has some of the blue protective varnish around the turtle on the back:



CertinaDS2_03small by wotsch, on Flickr

Inside is the manual-wound Certina 25-661M movement which, according to Ranfft, was a slightly modified version of the 25-661 and dates the watch to 1975-77. The movement has 17 jewels, runs at 19800 bph and has a 48hr power reserve:



CertinaDS2_04small by wotsch, on Flickr

It's a lovely watch. Hope you like it.

-wotsch


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

I do!! Lovely watch, I really like those dials! The whole watch looks in mint condition! I think Martin had one for sale not long ago (maybe two weeks ago), wasn't it a DS2 also?


----------



## wotsch (Jan 5, 2011)

Been keeping track over the last couple of days and she's running at around +10s per day, which I'm rather pleased with considering how old she is.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

wotsch said:


> I've been looking for a DS-2 for some time and landed one last week. It arrived yesterday, here are a few photos.
> 
> It has a sunburst brown dial and a striking orange second hand:
> 
> ...


Lovely watch I am a big fan of Certina & the DS2 :thumbsup:



Kutusov said:


> I do!! Lovely watch, I really like those dials! The whole watch looks in mint condition! I think Martin had one for sale not long ago (maybe two weeks ago), wasn't it a DS2 also?


 , not the DS2, but a DS Junior, with the Auto Caliber 25-651 28 Jewel, still have my DS2 Auto I really like it


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

martinzx said:


> , not the DS2, but a DS Junior, with the Auto Caliber 25-651 28 Jewel, still have my DS2 Auto I really like it


Right, I remember now!


----------

